# Do u use a kisser button???



## smurphysgirl

Just curious of how many ladies have kisser buttons???


----------



## MN_Chick

I was taught you should use a peep or a kisser button- not both.


----------



## smurphysgirl

I did when I first learned to shoot...then 15 months later went to the IBO Worlds, day one ended with me in sixth. 

Day two target one, I lost my kisser button...and shot the remaining 20 targets without. Needless to say, my score suffered and I finished 25th. :doh:

I have stubbornly refused to put one back on...I didn't want to depend on it as my anchor and lose it again during a competition.

Been doing 5 spots for 3 weeks now and am really noticing how inconsistant my shots are...scores aren't bad 282-22x,282-22x, 284-20x and 272-25x...but leave room for great improvement. 

I finally gave into to hubby's SUGGESTION to put a kisser button back on. I practiced and got a 290-25x yesterday (of course, it wasn't "on the line" with other competitors, just hubby and me)...I think I'll owe hubby a big thank you after this weeks shoot :redface: :kiss:


----------



## absolutecool

I don't but I do tie a piece of serving around the string that will touch me in the corner of the mouth...kinda like a kisser I guess but not!!

Works for me!!


----------



## Granuaile

I don't use a kisser, but my string contacts the end of my nose as a reference point.


----------



## DeeS

absolutecool said:


> I don't but I do tie a piece of serving around the string that will touch me in the corner of the mouth...kinda like a kisser I guess but not!!
> 
> Works for me!!


I've got the same thing Absolute. You can't have too many anchor points, from what I'm told. That way each and every time you shoot, you should have those points lined up, whatever they may be. :thumb:


----------



## smurphysgirl

Ladies, Thanks for voting and taking time to post on this thread...u all rock!


----------



## goodnottygy

Yip.. but I won't tell you where it is! :tongue:Just kidding... I do have one on my Hoyt Vectrix. I feel more comfortable having another anchor. It is somehting that I have used over 20 years, so I would feel "naked" without it! :wink:


----------



## bowtechbuffy

If you learn to find your anchor point and come to it consistently you don't need a crutch like a kisser button. It will be a cold day in you know where before you see on on any of my bows. They rob you of speed too.


----------



## smurphysgirl

bowtechbuffy said:


> If you learn to find your anchor point and come to it consistently you don't need a crutch like a kisser button. It will be a cold day in you know where before you see on on any of my bows. They rob you of speed too.


To each their own...thanks for sharing what works for you and what u prefer. Happy shooting


----------



## JAKESFISH

*peep no kisser..*

anchor on my rt cheek, w/ peep no kisser...


----------



## hunt_xt

i used to use a kisser... not anymore. I'm alot more comfortable. but it's just preference. whatever works for you!:wink:


----------



## Horses&Hunting

I have both kisser and a peep. Works good for me.


----------



## bowgirl5

I used to use a kisser on my old bow, but recently upgraded to a Hoyt Nexus and never put one on. The string does hit my nose, though.


----------



## smurphysgirl

smurphysgirl said:


> I think I'll owe hubby a big thank you after this weeks shoot :redface: :kiss:


Yep...hubby was right, kisser button is a good thing for me.

I shot a 292-31x today...it's a keeper! LOL

Now for that apology for being so stubborn...:redface: :yield: :sorry:


----------



## tn_huntress

absolutecool said:


> I don't but I do tie a piece of serving around the string that will touch me in the corner of the mouth...kinda like a kisser I guess but not!!
> 
> Works for me!!


Kinda the same here, there's a serving piece that lines up perfectly with the corner of my mouth. Just kinda worked out that way I guess.


----------



## dravesarchery

*Kisser buttons are my specialty!*

I took the time to redesign a the standard Kisser Button and perfected it!! Check out the video that I did on it to help explain..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bhkY0VbU_kk


----------



## XForce Girl

*no*

No , I don't use one never have. But not opposed to it.


----------



## thedogmother

No. You lose speed. I use a peep and the string touches the tip of my nose and the string sits in the corner of my mouth.


----------



## CricketKiller

when I first started shooting I didn't use one. Then I stopped shooting and picked back up a few years later and have had one ever since. You may lose a bit of speed but shot placement and accuracy are more important to me and if it helps me to be consistant then i'll do it!


----------



## kimmiedawn

I have shot both with and without kisser.. I will not shoot without one now.. I anchor to it and the string to the end of my nose too so actualy have 2 points of contact..


----------



## Outdoor Gal

With some of these shorter A to A bows, and medium draw length, it's difficult if not impossible to touch nose to string for a lot of folks. But rather than a traditional kisser button, with one bow setup I used a tiny "rubber" cushion "button" like is often used underneath the arrow nock point when shooting directly off the string (vs. D-loop) Much more comfy, doesn't catch a bunch of "air", but gets the job done!  I've always felt it was worth losing 1-3 fps speed to help me come to consistant anchor in all kinds of weather, no matter how tired etc.  Of course, I also use a pretty large-opening peep, so it is easy to be "off" a bit and still see the sight/pins. Call it a "crutch" if you want to.. but I'll take accuracy over that tiny bit of increased speed any day!  Also, what's the difference in speed if someone uses a small or tiny "kisser" and shoots directly off the string, and another shooter that doesn't use a kisser, but has a D-loop? There are so many slight variables, and everybody's body and face are shaped a bit different, so whatever works best for the individual!


----------



## smurphysgirl

kimmiedawn said:


> I have shot both with and without kisser.. I will not shoot without one now.. I anchor to it and the string to the end of my nose too so actualy have 2 points of contact..


Me too KD...it works for me, and "if it ain't broke...I'm not gonna fix it!"


----------



## canam

I started with a kisser until I got used to my anchor, etc. I have considered going back from time to time, but end up working out my issues beforehand. Kissers are fine to use, but they take several fps off the bow; however, anchor is more important than fps. It's one of those catch 20 things.


----------



## Cheerioette

*Peep All The Way!*

I am very simple... at least my brain especially is... :dizzy:

When I tried using a kisser, it just gave me too many things to think about -- it didn't come naturally/feel comfortable. Also, I've found, for me, depending on my mood, shot, whatever, my lips will never be in the same spot, so it wasn't an ideal choice for me -- it produced very fickle shots.


----------



## litigress1

I do use a kisser button-still somewhat new to the sport. Started last year and truly enjoy targeting. I find it very challenging but still depend on the "kisser". To me it is a sense of security. Hopefully I will eliminate it in the future.


----------



## smurphysgirl

canam said:


> I started with a kisser until I got used to my anchor, etc. I have considered going back from time to time, but end up working out my issues beforehand. Kissers are fine to use, but they take several fps off the bow; however, anchor is more important than fps. It's one of those catch 20 things.


well said


----------

